# Idea for SW Forum



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I think it would be great to Pin Tank Shots it to the top of the SW thread, It would be very interesting to see everyones setup and such, without looking through past threads... Also perhaps a Pinned SW Fish Pics one? lemme know what you think!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> I think it would be great to Pin Tank Shots it to the top of the SW thread, It would be very interesting to see everyones setup and such, without looking through past threads... Also perhaps a Pinned SW Fish Pics one? lemme know what you think!


 pics go in the pics forum


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Innes said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be great to Pin Tank Shots it to the top of the SW thread, It would be very interesting to see everyones setup and such, without looking through past threads... Also perhaps a Pinned SW Fish Pics one? lemme know what you think!
> ...


 Yeah but there is No Tank pics, They just get bumped down Unless you post more pics!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > garybusey said:
> ...


 well how about I pin a thread for "best pics" which can include tank shots and just pics of peoples fish/critters?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Innes said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Yeah but a SW one, basically there isn't one of those Tank shot/Fish shot thread for Non piranha cats.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you mean like this gb?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> you mean like this gb?










sweet ill post a pic


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> you mean like this gb?


 Nice Man, I'll get posting Tommorow!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

that would be cool


----------

